# Blazers Playoff Tracker



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

*BLAZERS PLAYOFF TRACKER*

*Western Conference Seedings - 4/11*

#1: Minnesota Timberwolves (56-24, 2 games remaining) 
#2: Sacramento Kings (55-25, 2 games remaining) 
#3: San Antonio Spurs (55-25, 2 games remaining) 
#4: Los Angeles Lakers (54-26, 2 games remaining)
#5: Memphis Grizzlies (50-30, 2 games remaining) 
#6: Dallas Mavericks (50-30, 2 games remaining)
#7: Houston Rockets (44-36, 2 games remaining) 
#8: Denver Nuggets (42-38, 2 games remaining)
---
#9: Utah Jazz (42-38, 2 games remaining)
*#10: Portland Trail Blazers (41-39, 2 games remaining)*

The Blazers are currently *0.5* + *0.5* = *1.0* games behind the Denver Nuggets = *1.5* games out of the #8 seed due to the Nuggets winning the regular season head-to-head series (1st tie-breaker).

At this point, the ONLY way the Blazers get into the playoffs is if they win both of their remaining games, Denver loses both of their remaining games, and Utah loses both of its remaining games.

*Next Blazers game:* Monday, 4/12 vs. Spurs
*Next Jazz game:* Monday, 4/12 @ Timberwolves
*Next Nuggets game:* Monday, 4/12 vs. Kings
*Next Rockets game:* Monday, 4/12 @ Sonics

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Maybe this one is worthy of 'stickiness' since it's of interest to most folks here and since I'll be updating it daily?

:grinning: 

PBF


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I think it should be stickied as well.


----------



## RW#30 (Jan 1, 2003)

Good idea.

Great win by the Lakers tonight. 


The most important stats are loses from now on. Of course we need 1 more win the Nuggets (darn tie breaker) but we are only a game behind in the L columns.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Just bringing this back up to the top since its 'stickiness' seems to have worn off.

Hey, someone here still believes, right?

PBF


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Anything can happen... :gopray:

but four games behind Denver in the loss column with Utah ahead of us vying for the eighth spot with 21 games to go is not good news at all...

over taking 2 teams is now a miracle to be had


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ProudBFan</b>!
> Just bringing this back up to the top since its 'stickiness' seems to have worn off.
> 
> Hey, someone here still believes, right?
> ...


I don't know about the others, but I sure don't anymore.

So this is what it's like to be in the lottery...


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Can a moderator please reinstitute the 'stickiness' of this thread? I'm still updating it daily, and this season is going to go right down to the wire.

Thanks,

PBF


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ProudBFan</b>!
> Can a moderator please reinstitute the 'stickiness' of this thread? I'm still updating it daily, and this season is going to go right down to the wire.
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


There had been no activity on it in well over a week, so I figured it was forgotten about.

No prob, though. It's sticky-worthy. :grinning:


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Thanks, ABM. Instead of posting updates as replies, I go back and edit the original so the upated version is always right there at the top (well, except for last night... I'll update again after the games are all over tonight).

But it gets a few new hits every day.

Again, thanks.

PBF


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ProudBFan</b>!
> Thanks, ABM. Instead of posting updates as replies, I go back and edit the original so the upated version is always right there at the top (well, except for last night... I'll update again after the games are all over tonight).
> 
> But it gets a few new hits every day.
> ...


Yeah and the rest of us check it out and just cry! :verysad:


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

Grizz look like a million bucks tonight
against the Spurs !!
Bonzi looks good and disiplined..
so does J.Will.

They will be a thorn in someones side in the playoffs .


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Might still take a miracle to overtake both :gopray:

17 to go.... still anything can happen ... like beating the Wolves and Kings. I had them penciled in as losses. Still will on Sunday.

Good thing is Denver and Utah play each other 2x yet.

As good as Memphis looks, we do not look to bad at times Jackie. I think we can be a pain in someones side too, IF we make the playoffs, and our guards are on.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Hmmm, starting to like our chances, but there are some big games coming up at Milwaukee and Indiana. I can see this all going right down to the wire! :sigh:


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

One stat I haven't seen discussed:

Denver only plays against 2 EC opponents (BOS, DET) from here on out.

Utah plays against 5 EC opponents (TOR, CLE, ATL, WAS, and NOH) from here on out.

Portland plays against 6 EC opponents (IND, ORL, NYK, BOS, PHI, and NOH) from here on out.

If Portland can take advantage of the weaker EC teams - as they have done all year - they've got a chance of passing the other two.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> One stat I haven't seen discussed:
> 
> Denver only plays against 2 EC opponents (BOS, DET) from here on out.
> ...



Shhhhhhh, that is our little secret! :grinning:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

I will be a Washington fan on the 23rd!!! 

Beat Utah! :clap:


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> I will be a Washington fan on the 23rd!!!
> 
> Beat Utah! :clap:


First comes being a Clippers fan on the 22nd.

Beat Denver! :clap:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> 
> 
> First comes being a Clippers fan on the 22nd.
> ...


Okay, I stand corrected.

I am a fan of any team playing Houston, Utah or Denver! :laugh: 

Beat Houston! :clap:

Beat Utah! :clap:

Beat Denver! :clap:


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Jazz lose and Blazers slide into #8!!!

*YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE-HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWW!!!!!* 

:rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: :rbanana: :wbanana: 

PBF


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Blazers loose and Jazz have the lead again for the 8th spot... :nonono:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

The playoff picture - updated through Thursday, April 1 *
Rk. Team W L Pct Gb Conf 
(8) Utah 39 36 .520 -- 22-23 
*(8) Portland 39 36 .520 -- 20-26* 
(10) Denver 39 37 .513 1/2 25-21 
(11) Seattle 34 41 .453 5 20-26 

* Tie breaker: Portland and Utah are even at 2-2 on the season series. The next tie breaker is conference record, which currently gives the advantage to Utah.

Utah (7 remaining) - vs. San Antonio, at LA Clippers, vs. Memphis, at Dallas, vs. Houston, at Minnesota, vs. Phoenix

Denver (6 remaining) - vs. Houston, at Phoenix, at Houston, vs. Portland, vs. Sacramento, at San Antonio

Portland (7 remaining) - vs. New Orleans, at LA Lakers, vs. Golden State, at San Antonio, at Denver, vs. San Antonio, vs. LA Lakers

Seattle (7 remaining) - LA Lakers, vs. New Orleans, at Dallas, at San Antonio, vs. Dallas, vs. Houston, at LA Clippers


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Lottery bound?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

who will cry?


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

This is the stuff that I hate to read about.....

*SAN ANTONIO* -- Moments after having the life sucked out of them by a relentless and stingy San Antonio team Friday, the Trail Blazers sought reprieve in a small room the size of a jail cell, where their postseason chances were being held hostage on television. 

A win last night and Portland would be in control of what things may come, now once again, with three games left they are held hostage to scoreboard watching. :sigh:


----------

